# Do people ever recover? (Tommygunz, lostsoul...)



## drguy (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey,

I have had DR on and off for months now. It was after quite a traumatic experience and it seems to be all anxiety related. I found these discussion boards and some of the things post on the very helpful and I myself got rid of DR for about 1-2 months.

Now it has returned though but I know how to get rid of it. Reading success stories changes my attitude completely, from feeling doomed to feeling hopeful. However, on this site some of the best posts I have read were those by people saying they were 100% recovered. It makes me feel good and really lowers the anxiety. But I read posts made by them a few months later and they are there talking about how they still have it.

Does it actually go away? I know this forum isn't going to be filled with people without DP/DR, because once they're recovered they move on with their lives, but posts made by Tommygunz, lostsoul and ThoughtsOnFire (I think ThoughtsOnFire said he was 100%, not sure though) have really helped me. I'd love to see them fully cured, it would give me so much hope. It is disheartening to read their recovery methods then read how they are still suffering, yano?

Please only constructive, positive responses. Any full success stories? I'd like to hear from the people I mentioned as well, I hope they don't mind me naming them (I'm naming them out of respect - their contributions here have helped me a lot).


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

im so honored/happy to know that the things i have done have helped you. it is the most rewarding feeling in the world to know that something i have done is helping someone. to clarify though. i do come on here and talk as if i still have DP/DR. the truth of the matter is that i don't have either DP or DR anymore. the reason it may seem like i do, is that something is still slightly off. it's not DP/DR at all, it's not anxiety or OCD either. mainly these days i just feel a little sluggish. like i think a little slower than before. thats really about it. i don't really have a name for it. so at times i just refer to it as DP to save time spelling it out, because it is kinda the aftermath of DP. the good thing is though that this symptom is still clearing up and getting progressively better. on top of that i have gotten out of shape since developing DP nearly a year ago so, i think part of me expects to feel the way i used to but i'm simply not in the shape is used to be so naturally i would feel a little more sluggish. so basically i have mild brainfog, to add to it, my eyes are still kinda sensitive to light. other than that, i am completely recovered.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm also happy that my posts are helpful,

To be honest I have not fully recovered. I do get glimpses of reality though. And it can be exciting to start recovery, that's why some of my posts seem like I have recovered. But I still have dissociation. The symptoms of DP don't bother me much anymore, I am pretty much at peace with DP. I am still in recovery mode though. And I feel a little better everyday. It's a thing to take day by day.

I'm glad you are recovered Tommygunz. And I really respect you for sticking around the forum to help out the community. And I hope you overcome the brainfog soon.

Peace,
TOF


----------



## drguy (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey,

During the time when I had recovered for about 1-2 months, I would still get the feeling of "weird" if I thought about DP. It was just a flash, lasting a few seconds till my mind wandered from it. DP didn't occupy my thoughts anymore. I cannot really describe the feeling, it was just a general weird feeling. No anxiety, no feeling disconnected from my body, just a strange dissociative feeling. It was only very mild. Did anyone else get that when they were recovering? I think that high anxiety causes changes in brain chemistry that can take time to dissipate. Your thoughts?

I know a lot about DP. I have read, reread articles and advice on it online. I know how to recover, I just wish there was more positive information available. Testimonies of people who had it and recovered from it 100%. I have DR, not DP now. It's just a little mind fog as I type this but last night I was having full blown panic attacks, I just wish it would leave.

I might buy the DPManual and listen to the audio recordings. I have never properly talked to anyone one to one about my experiences, it feels like my counsellor has been Dr. Google and when most of the stuff available is negative, it makes everything a whole lot worse. I have been considering going to the doctor but I fear they will just stick me on benzos, which I really do not want. The only time I'd take benzos is if it's really bad or if I have something important to attend to, but I don't think being under the influence will help me feel normal and not spaced out.


----------



## ChrisPA (Dec 22, 2009)

Drguy,

I think you and I are the same person. I too was recovered for a time, but for about 3 months. The only signs of DP that remained during that time were just as you described a "weird dissociated feeling" for a brief moment that was mild and would pass quickly. Then one day the same type of thought affected me largely, and I had a panic attack and it started the cycle all over again unfortunately. I do blame this largely on some things. To those nearing recovery I would definitely avoid caffeine and large amounts of alcohol. Those were 2 things I did once I was recovered for that time that I think brought me back into the DP/DR loop. I thought I was over the condition so I went back to my old negative lifestyle habits pre DP and it was a really bad decision and eventually caught up with me. I would definitely encourage seeing a psychiatrist of some sorts. If you get a good one, they can help rationalize things for you. My therapist has helped me immensely. I am trying to avoid going on Benzos too, but I am starting to vaguely cave into the idea of getting a P.R.N or take as needed script for one. That being said knowing I could largely be rid of DP/DR for a time as long as 3 months proves that it can extend longer than that, and recovery can be achieved. For instance right now I completely do not feel DP/DR what so ever. However tonight when I am not busy, I have a tendency to let my mind slip into a state of worry and obsession on DP/DR thoughts. Getting over this condition is very hard work, but I believe it can be done with discipline and a healthy lifestyle. I too want to thank Tommygunz and ThoughtOnFire for their helpful posts. If everyone on this forum conveyed positive, helpful messages like those two we would all be much better off.


----------



## drguy (Mar 27, 2010)

ChrisPA said:


> Drguy,
> 
> I think you and I are the same person. I too was recovered for a time, but for about 3 months. The only signs of DP that remained during that time were just as you described a "weird dissociated feeling" for a brief moment that was mild and would pass quickly. Then one day the same type of thought affected me largely, and I had a panic attack and it started the cycle all over again unfortunately. I do blame this largely on some things. To those nearing recovery I would definitely avoid caffeine and large amounts of alcohol. Those were 2 things I did once I was recovered for that time that I think brought me back into the DP/DR loop. I thought I was over the condition so I went back to my old negative lifestyle habits pre DP and it was a really bad decision and eventually caught up with me. I would definitely encourage seeing a psychiatrist of some sorts. If you get a good one, they can help rationalize things for you. My therapist has helped me immensely. I am trying to avoid going on Benzos too, but I am starting to vaguely cave into the idea of getting a P.R.N or take as needed script for one. That being said knowing I could largely be rid of DP/DR for a time as long as 3 months proves that it can extend longer than that, and recovery can be achieved. For instance right now I completely do not feel DP/DR what so ever. However tonight when I am not busy, I have a tendency to let my mind slip into a state of worry and obsession on DP/DR thoughts. Getting over this condition is very hard work, but I believe it can be done with discipline and a healthy lifestyle. I too want to thank Tommygunz and ThoughtOnFire for their helpful posts. If everyone on this forum conveyed positive, helpful messages like those two we would all be much better off.


Thanks for the reply Chris. What you said is pretty much what I experienced entirely. I too drank a lot of alcohol once I recovered, almost celebrating life because I could now live it. I'm not saying that once your recovered you can't drink or even, get drunk (shock horror) but I did it a lot. I began feeling anxious and spaced out during hangovers, which is completely normal because it's a hangover. This self-perpetuated into the obsessive thought habit starting again and me drinking to forget about it, which you can see did not help.

I think this forum feeds off itself a good bit. The negativity flooding the threads is read by other members and their alarm bells start ringing, making their DP worse and driving them to make negative posts. Not that this is the fault of the people here, they are experiencing something very scary and letting it out here can be therapeutic. If this board was filled with recovered people, all posting positivity then it would rotate the situation entirely and this board would be a very positive thing for people, but the nature of anxiety & DP is that once you're out of it you just get on with your lives - you wouldn't want to spend your time on a forum that not longer has relevance to you.


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

drguy said:


> Thanks for the reply Chris. What you said is pretty much what I experienced entirely. I too drank a lot of alcohol once I recovered, almost celebrating life because I could now live it. I'm not saying that once your recovered you can't drink or even, get drunk (shock horror) but I did it a lot. I began feeling anxious and spaced out during hangovers, which is completely normal because it's a hangover. This self-perpetuated into the obsessive thought habit starting again and me drinking to forget about it, which you can see did not help.
> 
> I think this forum feeds off itself a good bit. The negativity flooding the threads is read by other members and their alarm bells start ringing, making their DP worse and driving them to make negative posts. Not that this is the fault of the people here, they are experiencing something very scary and letting it out here can be therapeutic. If this board was filled with recovered people, all posting positivity then it would rotate the situation entirely and this board would be a very positive thing for people, but the nature of anxiety & DP is that once you're out of it you just get on with your lives - you wouldn't want to spend your time on a forum that not longer has relevance to you.


at least its on and off for you i got this shit 24 7 did you start off havng this 24 7 and you are recovering or is it jus off and on for you and do you only haev dr or both


----------



## drguy (Mar 27, 2010)

imfromtheburgh said:


> at least its on and off for you i got this shit 24 7 did you start off havng this 24 7 and you are recovering or is it jus off and on for you and do you only haev dr or both


I had it 24/7 for months. No relief, apart from a few seconds a day when I forgot about it. That's all you have to do, forget about it.

After a while, the moments when I forgot about it grew greater. 5 seconds turned into 5 minutes, five hours and so on. Even if I only remembered it once during the day, once you start forgetting about it it's easy to ignore those thoughts.

I had a moment last night when the weird, dissociative feeling that normally bothers me whenever I think about it just never happened. For the first time in a long time I felt totally, absolutely and completely normal. Even though I feel like this most of the time, thinking about DP brings on a little anxiety and the weird feeling lands. This just didn't happen last night, because I was totally calm. It hasn't happened since.

You will get better. Once you start feeling better, get off these forums. You need to lose the thought and fear that fuel DP (and that's the only thing that fuels it) and this forum is just about the worst place for that.


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

drguy said:


> I had it 24/7 for months. No relief, apart from a few seconds a day when I forgot about it. That's all you have to do, forget about it.
> 
> After a while, the moments when I forgot about it grew greater. 5 seconds turned into 5 minutes, five hours and so on. Even if I only remembered it once during the day, once you start forgetting about it it's easy to ignore those thoughts.
> 
> ...


yea trust me ive had days where i was able to deal with it better heck i even had dinner at a friends house with his fAMILY FEELING OUT OF IT AS FUCK AND MANAGED TO sit there and eat


----------



## ChrisPA (Dec 22, 2009)

imfromtheburgh,

Just some words of advice. The dinner at your friends house was a great idea. The key is to live life like you did before DP/DR existed in your life. What sucks is that when you have DP/DR 24/7, I had that too, you are completely simulating your life almost. You are doing things like going out to eat, talking to your friends and other every day tasks, but the whole time all you are doing is focusing on yourself and DP/DR. Us with DP/DR almost become robotic I guess. Instead of just doing things we obviously have done our whole life without a lot of thought, we all of a sudden see these same things becoming some mystery and something to fear and we think so deeply into ourselves, our thoughts, and our existence that it becomes such an awful habit. We lose the safe feeling in our heads, and that's what makes this so difficult to deal with at times. The good thing is, is that the more you do normal things in your life such as the ones I mentioned earlier and just accept and go along with DP in the forefront of your thoughts, it eventually becomes less and less important. This process is a challenging one, but unfortunately it's a process that you have to undertake if you want to start alleviating the DP/DR. Drguy hit it right on the nose. You gradually spread out the time between DP/DR thoughts, and eventually you get to a point where you can go whole days without them largely bothering you. Every single day I still get DP/DR thoughts, however some days I am able to not get bothered or upset by these thoughts. That is what you need to learn, is just a way of seeing the thoughts as something simple and not some huge complex scary thing. I am still learning this and have many ups and downs. For instance I had a terrible day Sunday, but felt largely DP/DR free Monday. You can do it, definitely try to stay off the forum a little more. I notice you post something almost everyday. This community is great, and I am so glad it's hear for us, but too much reading into DP/DR and too much focusing on day in day out is not helping. The days I spend lots of time on here are the days I usually feel the worst. DP/DR sucks but it won't get worse, it will get better, and your life will become much more manageable. Try not to over think it, and do things you enjoy even if you feel like a robot doing them for the time being. Be proud of every little progression you make with the condition. Who knows tomorrow you might go from 24/7 DP to not having it for 10 minutes or something. This is still a victory and it will only gradually get better.

-ChrisPA


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

ChrisPA said:


> imfromtheburgh,
> 
> Just some words of advice. The dinner at your friends house was a great idea. The key is to live life like you did before DP/DR existed in your life. What sucks is that when you have DP/DR 24/7, I had that too, you are completely simulating your life almost. You are doing things like going out to eat, talking to your friends and other every day tasks, but the whole time all you are doing is focusing on yourself and DP/DR. Us with DP/DR almost become robotic I guess. Instead of just doing things we obviously have done our whole life without a lot of thought, we all of a sudden see these same things becoming some mystery and something to fear and we think so deeply into ourselves, our thoughts, and our existence that it becomes such an awful habit. We lose the safe feeling in our heads, and that's what makes this so difficult to deal with at times. The good thing is, is that the more you do normal things in your life such as the ones I mentioned earlier and just accept and go along with DP in the forefront of your thoughts, it eventually becomes less and less important. This process is a challenging one, but unfortunately it's a process that you have to undertake if you want to start alleviating the DP/DR. Drguy hit it right on the nose. You gradually spread out the time between DP/DR thoughts, and eventually you get to a point where you can go whole days without them largely bothering you. Every single day I still get DP/DR thoughts, however some days I am able to not get bothered or upset by these thoughts. That is what you need to learn, is just a way of seeing the thoughts as something simple and not some huge complex scary thing. I am still learning this and have many ups and downs. For instance I had a terrible day Sunday, but felt largely DP/DR free Monday. You can do it, definitely try to stay off the forum a little more. I notice you post something almost everyday. This community is great, and I am so glad it's hear for us, but too much reading into DP/DR and too much focusing on day in day out is not helping. The days I spend lots of time on here are the days I usually feel the worst. DP/DR sucks but it won't get worse, it will get better, and your life will become much more manageable. Try not to over think it, and do things you enjoy even if you feel like a robot doing them for the time being. Be proud of every little progression you make with the condition. Who knows tomorrow you might go from 24/7 DP to not having it for 10 minutes or something. This is still a victory and it will only gradually get better.
> 
> -ChrisPA


ive been off it alot more lately like before i was on this site every day for hours and now ill log on if im bored and just post how im feeling or talk about my day trust me im doing alot more then i have been since o got this shit a few months ago like i said i always use to eat dinner at my friends house and this time i did it for tyhe first time in a whi8le and it felt good that i made it through that and it makes me proud that im still able to do stuff like that there is times where i think im recovering and other times i feel helpless but when i am on here u always read the road t recovery stories and shit like that to keep m,y mind off of it i stay away from all drugs and stuff and anything that can fuck my mind up thats what i think is key mine was drug induced and i think every one with drug induced dp dr can get out of it if they lay off of everything that messes with the brain nicotine drugs beer and all that shit


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Are you from middleburg,Florida by any chance.


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Are you from middleburg,Florida by any chance.


no pittsburgh haha


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol, worth a shot.


----------

